# Weightlifting helps eliminate my attacks!



## tsedlacek (Nov 22, 2001)

I have discovered that weightlifting has had the largest effect on eliminating my attacks. I find that I stress out easily and when I stress...watchout! My life gets turn upsidedown with constant attacks and feeling fatigued and miserable. I started weightlifting a few years ago and it has helped me more than any meds that I tried and diet management. It makes such a large difference that when I stop weightlifting my attacks start again. I find that this is even better than any other type of exercise out there.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm glad to hear you found something to help your IBS.







Is it just weightlifting that helps or exercise in general? Maybe you could post on the success stories section and more people could see what worked for you.


----------



## tsedlacek (Nov 22, 2001)

It is actually just weightlifting. I find that because of my attacks it is difficult for me to do any vigourous exercise ie. running, aerobics, step class. I find that weightlifting works out perfect because I can do it even though my stomach may not be feeling too great. I can keep my own pace which is great because I can do a long workout if I have a lot of energy or keep it short if I am not feeling well. I hated having to leave classes and interrupting my routine because I wasnt feeling well or if I had an attack.


----------



## tsedlacek (Nov 22, 2001)

Auroraheart-thanks for the suggestion. I am new to this site so I wasnt aware of the success stories section. I posted the story of how weightlifting has helped...thank you.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

tanya,i would like to start lifting again. i did for about a year but i was afraid i wasn't doing exercises in the right order. i know the numbers of reps and sets i should do but i was wondering if you had any advice on exercise order.. like what part of the arm to work first, etc.i've had a lot of success with yoga.lindsay


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2001)

An excellent weightlifting site is hardgainer.com. Sign up is free of charge. If you have any questions, there are a lot of experience lifters who can help you with questions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2001)

This is good news because I love weightlifting. I used to lift but had to quit a few months back because of a neck problem that resulted from a car accident. When I recover, I definitely plan to hit the weights again.


----------



## tsedlacek (Nov 22, 2001)

Lindsay- Well, to start I make sure I weightlift four times week. I work out two muscles a day and I workout out my abs every day. I used to be in ballet so my abs are used to it but I recommend every other day until you get used to it and then go to everyday. Do not work out other muscles no more 48 hours later. Abs are an exception. I usually workout the following togethor: biceps and triceps; hamstrings, quads, and glutes; back and chest; and calves and shoulders. I recommend in that order. My routine consists of 20 min stretch (very important!!!), set of 120 ab workout(various methods ie. crunches, sit-ups), 6 min warm-up on bike, first routine of first musclemuscle (ie. biceps), 120 reps of ab workout, second routine of first muscle, 120 reps of ab workout, first routine of second muscle (ie. triceps), 120 reps of ab workout (optional-sometimes dont have energy to do four sets of abs), second routine of second muscle. If I am feeling okay I will do at least 20 mins cardio. Important to do at least 20 mins because you need to give your body enough time to get your heart rate at a level that it is burning fat and strengthing. Any less and I have been told that it is a waste of time. My routine consists of 4 sets for each routine. ie. working out bicep I will do two routines: bicep curls and preacher bench curls-4 sets of each. The first set is a warm-up set therefore only do a light weight and approx 15 reps. Do not strain your muscle. The weight should be light enough that you are not pulling/tearing you muscles....just warming it up. Now...I like to build my muscles therefore, I need to tear them as opposed to toning them, so for the remaining three sets I try and do 12-15 reps and increase my weight as I go onto the next set. If you prefer to tone you may want to stay at one weight. I will sometimes also do an extra set at the end using the same weight that I used for my warm-up and I will go until failure (usually 20 -25 reps). This is what I have found works the best for me. I also recommend talking to different people.... people that work at the gym and I have also found the people that weightlift during my time can be very informative. I usually find myself at the gym for 1 hour to 1.5 hours. It is also very important to watch your form. If you are not lifting the weight properly you will either be working out various muscles therefore being inefficient or you can hurt yourself. There are many weightlifters out there that have terrible form and wonder why they train religously but see no results. I find that focusing on the muscle helps a lot too. Well, I hope this has helped a bit. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2001)

Yeh, exercise is great for IBS! For me, exercise just makes me better overall. I run 50km a week and lift weights twice a week. Just about to get back in to tennis also. Exercise lowers stress (although stress doesnt affect my IBS), helps me sleep better, I work better, etc. Running helps _alot_ in keeping me "regular" I think. I tend to clam up a bit if I'm not exercising. Way to go on the weights, its amazing how much they do for you!Shane.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

tanya,i do yoga every morning and every evening.. since stretching is so important do you think it would be a good idea to do my yoga first.. then immediately head across the street to the gym? also.. is it best to eat before or after lifting? i know with yoga i do it first thing, eat afterwards, and in the evening do it no sooner than two hours after i eat. i tend to get most of my protein in the morning (28 grams in a soy/peanut butter shake) right after yoga. basically i'm thinking 30 minutes of yoga first thing, go to gym and use the elliptical machine for 25 minutes, lift weights, do a few yoga postures and stretches, go home, eat, go to class and at night do 30 minutes of relaxation yoga. i'd lift 3-4 times a week and try alternating like you've mentioned. on days when i work my abs i could do yoga for abs.. i can also do specific yoga postures for specific body parts and purposes.. so i could work the same muscles that i will be using for lifting.thank you so much for you advice! i'd see a personal trainer.. but they are all booked here and i'm not about to fork out a 100+ dollars for a trainer outside of the university.i really just want to be fit and tone, help my ibs symptoms, prevent osteoporosis and maintain a high quality of life when i'm older.right now i'm just straight up tiny, thin, and out of shape







)


----------

